# Do you dream about your opera stars????



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I frequently do and they are epic. Last night I dreamed I rode in a Maybach limosine with Nilsson, had a long discussion with her and she was talking with Seattle Opera about starring in the Ring here. The only thing better than that would be for one of you straight blokes dreaming you had a date with Netrebko I dream about Nilsson a good bit, but also Sutherland and Sills..... and Barbra and Cher... my pop divas. It must be the Prozac.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I had one "doozy" once with Hvorostovsky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strange as it may sounds never.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I had a nightmare where Sutherland was giving me a masterclass and told me my breathing was terrible


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I had a nightmare where Sutherland was giving me a masterclass and told me my breathing was terrible


Hysterical!!!! Pavarotti said she had the best breath support of any singer he had known. He should know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Hysterical!!!! Pavarotti said she had the best breath support of any singer he had known. He should know.


Wise words, although the haters will not agree.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

You know, I don't think I've ever had a single dream about an opera singer. It's very strange. 

However, while in college I did once have a dream that my English professor was singing the role of Verdi's Macbeth. I have no idea where that came from, as he wasn't even a singer.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

YES! Yes i do!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Twice. I once had Callas over for dinner, but have no memory of what we talked about. She looked stunning, of course. I also dreamed that Nilsson was singing Brunnhilde's immolation against a great wall of flames while I traveled down a railroad track on the back of a huge black snake.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> YES! Yes i do!


This needs explaining I think.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> This needs explaining I think.


Maybe he was dreaming of his wedding ceremony.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I frequently do and they are epic. Last night I dreamed I rode in a Maybach limosine with Nilsson, had a long discussion with her and she was talking with Seattle Opera about starring in the Ring here. The only thing better than that would be for one of you straight blokes dreaming you had a date with Netrebko I dream about Nilsson a good bit, but also Sutherland and Sills..... and Barbra and Cher... my pop divas. It must be the Prozac.


You do have a bad case of it, don't you?

I'm envious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a normal guy. I dream about muscle cars, Melania Trump and a free lifetime subscription to Amazon Prime.

The last star I dreamed about, incidentally, was Polaris.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> You know, I don't think I've ever had a single dream about an opera singer. It's very strange.
> 
> However, while in college I did once have a dream that my English professor was singing the role of Verdi's Macbeth. I have no idea where that came from, as he wasn't even a singer.


Nothing strange about it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a dream once where I had Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Kurt Moll over for dinner. I remember talking to them in German, and them talking to me in their warm, deep, sweet voices - and that alone was wonderful enough. And then they were going to sing a duet for me - but I woke up before they actually did


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I also dreamed that Nilsson was singing Brunnhilde's immolation against a great wall of flames while I traveled down a railroad track on the back of a huge black snake.


Haven't we all had that one?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Haven't we all had that one?


Whew. I thought I was strange.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I had a dream once where I had Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Kurt Moll over for dinner. I remember talking to them in German, and them talking to me in their warm, deep, sweet voices - and that alone was wonderful enough. And then they were going to sing a duet for me - but I woke up before they actually did


It sounds like foreplay and then no s**


----------

